# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - joulukuu 2011

## Wiima sen pitää olla

1.12. TKL:
#225/19
#232 vilkutti hätävilkkuja Aleksanterin kirkon pysäkillä n. klo 7:30

----------


## Aaro R

5.12
TKL:

#3/23

----------


## kiitokurre

8.12 
Paunu #74/71W klo 11.00 Lempäälästä Tampereelle matkanteko päättynyt rikkoontumiseen Vanattarassa.

----------


## ana

TKL 8.12.

#643/23

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

8.12. TKL #427/12

----------


## deepthroat

14.12 Paunu #161/95

15.12 Paunu #129/95

Molemmat havainnot tuossa klo 15 kahtapuolen, eli onko vakikampe #69 ollut särki, vai onko yhteen linjan 95 jatkuvasti myöhästeleviin iltapäivävuoroihin heitetty apuja ?

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

21.12. TKL:
#417/1

22.12. TKL:
#406/28
#417/K26
#269 taakse vaihdettu vanhanmallinen vihreä näyttötaulu

----------


## Rester

30.12.
LL:

#24/7

Tämä tuotantosopimuksen vastainen auto on tullut nähtyä tällä viikolla jo useana päivänä eri Jolin tilaamilla linjoilla. Ainoa, mikä tässä autossa lienee sopimuksen mukaista, on tuo korin väritys (ja mahdollisesti penkkien määrä?). Ymmärrän, että kalustopulassa kelpaa lähes mikä tahansa auto linjalle, mutta kun tätä on oikeasti jatkunut jo ainakin viikon päivät... "Unohtuukohan" tällaiset asiat raportoida eteenpäin, kun tämän auton kierrätystä menestyksekkäästi jatketaan.

----------


## kalle.

> 30.12.
> LL:
> 
> #24/7
> 
> Tämä tuotantosopimuksen vastainen auto on tullut nähtyä tällä viikolla jo useana päivänä eri Jolin tilaamilla linjoilla. Ainoa, mikä tässä autossa lienee sopimuksen mukaista, on tuo korin väritys (ja mahdollisesti penkkien määrä?). Ymmärrän, että kalustopulassa kelpaa lähes mikä tahansa auto linjalle, mutta kun tätä on oikeasti jatkunut jo ainakin viikon päivät... "Unohtuukohan" tällaiset asiat raportoida eteenpäin, kun tämän auton kierrätystä menestyksekkäästi jatketaan.


Itse asiassa taitaa olla niin, että ainoa mikä on tuotantosopimuksen vastaista on päästötaso E II, E III:nä auto täyttäisi vara-auto määritelmän kaikki osaset. Lisäksi joissain liikennöitsijästä riippumattomissa tapauksissa (esim. varsinaisista autoista IJ2010 -laitteet hajalla) sai tämänkaltaistakin autoa ajossa käyttää.

----------

